# Bound By The Crown



## Barak (27/4/15)

Off all the juices i have tested so far, this has to be my favourite. But as you know, they are quite expensive. 

Has anyone come across a local juice that is similar in taste? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

